# 2004 Power Max 826 LE



## iamdrumming (2 mo ago)

I have the opportunity to buy a 2004 Toro Power Max 826 LE.
The machine is in good shape and was recently serviced.
The guy is asking me to make an offer.. 
I have no idea, but know Toro is a good name.. (my 35 year old Toro 521 is still going strong, but it won't throw heave wet snow)
Can someone recommend what this machine is worth?
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

All about condition ..... Seen very old great machines, and very new expensive junk.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Post pics of it. ALOHA!!







*


----------



## iamdrumming (2 mo ago)

I only took one photo, attached.. best I can tell, the only issue is a cracked housing bottom right, which is probably an inexpensive part, right (?).
I have a 33 year old Toro 521 that is still running great, but it doesn't throw wet heavy snow that we get plenty of in New England.
Thanks in advance..


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

the PowerMax looks good from the one photo, but as mentioned, condition is everything. Note that the cover that is cracked costs about $100 in the US. You can use that as a negotiating point on the sale. As far as price, you'll have to look on your local sales forum for comparable machines. It varies alot by area, and, of course, is higher now since the snow season is starting. Around here the prices go from $400 to $800 for that model/size.

I love the 521s, but as you said, they are a bit small for end of driveway piles.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

It looks like a ~2006-2009 vintage machine.

Ask him if the fuel line has ever been changed. It's probably due.

I just did a cursory search for 826LEs on facebook marketplace within a 100-mile radius, and the cheapest one with that top cover intact that doesn't look like a rusty pile is this one : 






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





That one has also been listed for 8 weeks (assuming that he still has it). He'd probably take a little less.

Based on that comparable specimen, my offer would top out at $250 for the one you're looking at.


----------



## iamdrumming (2 mo ago)

Thanks folks.. that is helpful advice. He told me he spent $400.00 to have the whole thing serviced recently.. ridiculous I know.. should have included the replacement of that cracked housing!
He got screwed on that I think. I was thinking $350.00, but after listening to your opinions and checking some local ads, I agree that $250.00 is probably a fair offer.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Maybe some slick spray will help the old 521


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

iamdrumming said:


> Thanks folks.. that is helpful advice. He told me he spent $400.00 to have the whole thing serviced recently.. ridiculous I know.. should have included the replacement of that cracked housing!
> He got screwed on that I think. I was thinking $350.00, but after listening to your opinions and checking some local ads, I agree that $250.00 is probably a fair offer.


Did you make him an offer? Just curious.


----------

